# Stahls� TV Video Focuses On High-Profit Hair Bows



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Video Focuses On High-Profit Hair Bows*

Learn everything you need to know to grow your business with personalized hair bows for dance and cheer, children’s apparel, school, retail, and other customers. From the step-by-step creation of various bows to real-world costing, pricing, and selling, “How to Make Stunning Hair Bows From Start to Finish,” an archived video of a recent Stahls’ TV webinar, provides a comprehensive grounding in this trending heat printing application. 

Presenters Josh Ellsworth and Jenna Sackett show how to make stand-out bows, beginning with customizing ribbon using glitter transfers created with a vector art program and vinyl cutter. The session goes on to demonstrate the five steps in making a hair bow, showing in detail how to tie and finish styles from bow ties and pinwheels to spirit or cheer bows. 

You’ll learn tools and techniques for doing efficient quality work, tips for working with ponytail holders and barrette fasteners, and ways to add pizzazz with materials and special treatments like rhinestones and tulle. The class also walks you through the math of a successful bow business, including how to break down costs and figure profitability to determine which bows make the most sense for you. 

Custom hair bows are one of today’s most exciting heat printing applications with broad market appeal and upselling potential. Take advantage of this informative free introduction at How to Make Stunning, Glitter Hair Bows from Start | STAHLS' TV.

“How to Make Stunning Hair Bows” is one of a library of archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

